
The VIC-20 remake is shipping soon pre-order on Amazon - orionblastar
https://hothardware.com/news/commodore-computer-returns-retro-glory-thevic20
======
golem14
As cool as these Vic-20 and C64 clones are, I think it would be even awesomer
to have a small MCU with HDMI booting into a micropython IDE. Of course, this
mostly loses some luster when the hardware isn't as completely open/documented
as the C64 (or later, Amiga and Atari ST). I guess an ESP32's openRtos is
pretty open but also mighty complex, and there weren't dirt cheap completely
open audio/video systems available last time I checked.

The RPI is great as well, but it's just much "bigger" and harder to fully
understand (like you could understand a C64) for a young 'un.

